# Hitachi 10" Tablesaw vs Dewalt



## finakat (Jun 7, 2011)

Found two deals one is the Hitachi 10" compact pro grade table saw with stand for 178.00 RECON other is the DeWalt 10" compact jobsite tablesaw for 335.00 and its recon as well...anyone use Hitachi before? Wondering why the Hitachi is cheaper than the DeWalt, although I do know that despite DeWalt having a mediocre reputation, their miter saw and jobsite tablesaw for some reason are extremely popular


----------



## Theophilus20 (May 19, 2010)

finakat said:


> Found two deals one is the Hitachi 10" compact pro grade table saw with stand for 178.00 RECON other is the DeWalt 10" compact jobsite tablesaw for 335.00 and its recon as well...anyone use Hitachi before? Wondering why the Hitachi is cheaper than the DeWalt, although I do know that despite DeWalt having a mediocre reputation, their miter saw and jobsite tablesaw for some reason are extremely popular


If you can, provide a link to these products.

I have a 10" portable hitachi jobsite saw with a stand.
It is a worthless pile.
The plastic case is so thin, that it has cracks in it from just moving it around.
The fence and table move great and are good for jobsite stuff.
The motor is terribly underpowered. You have to be careful when cutting 2X material. the motor may just stop if you dont push it through real slow.
If your looking at the Hitachi like mine, it has a larger table than the Dewalt wich is nice, but, its all just not enough for me to recomend these hitachi portable jobsite saws like i have.
Heres what i have. http://www.hitachipowertools.ca/en/Products?cat=37&pid=233


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

You can get a new Bosch compact for the same price as that reconditioned Dewalt. Most guys love theirs, I know I do. It has the first guard system that I actually enjoy using. As for power, it has plenty. I have used it to rip 2x10 down and rip a crapload of firring strips. As for portability, I think it is in a class of it's own.

http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-GTS1031-10-Inch-Portable-Jobsite/dp/B004O7FX20


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

normally i wouldnt recommend anything dewalt but in comparison to the hitachi.. go dewalt. the hitachi table saw looks like a toy.... borderline reminding me of a diy grade saw

as for bosch.. all the way:thumbsup:


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

I have all 3, Hitachi is a little weak you have to feed the boards slower than normal through it. The stand on it is worthless just unbolt the stand from the saw.

The Dewalt works good in every aspect, I wouldn't say anything is bad about it. IT's jus very average.

The baby Bosch is easier to use and has nice little features. Also like the stand, it very sturdy. Has way more power than you need in a site saw. The bosch is my favorite with DW a close second and hitachi a far 3rd.

Cole


----------



## ChimneyHill (Apr 10, 2011)

Theophilus20 said:


> If you can, provide a link to these products.
> 
> I have a 10" portable hitachi jobsite saw with a stand.
> It is a worthless pile.
> ...


That pretty much sums up the Hitachi. I have the same saw with a different folding stand. It gets the job done but leaves much to be desired. Way under powered and the stand is clumsy at best. I haven't used the Dewalt but the Bosch looks nice. For a few more bucks the Makita looks awesome. :thumbsup:


----------



## sreill (Feb 4, 2012)

ChimneyHill said:


> That pretty much sums up the Hitachi. I have the same saw with a different folding stand. It gets the job done but leaves much to be desired. Way under powered and the stand is clumsy at best. I haven't used the Dewalt but the Bosch looks nice. For a few more bucks the Makita looks awesome. :thumbsup:


That Makita does look awesome. Sign me up for of those.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

I've had both the Dewalt and the Hitachi. I gave the Hitachi away. Didn't feel right charging for such a piece of crap. I use the Dewalt all the time and it is small enough to grab and go.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

Here is the DeWalt for $299. http://www.cpopowertools.com/factor...efault,pd.html?start=3&cgid=dewalt-table-saws

The DeWalt is only $370 new, so $335 isn't such a deal. The Bosch is about $380 new. I have the DeWalt, and have been really pleased with it. No complaints at all. I would like to try the Bosch, though. If my DeWalt broke today, that's what I would get.


----------



## Theophilus20 (May 19, 2010)

The hitachi i got was a gift from a customer who broke my old Makita 8 1/2" table saw.
It really wasnt their fault that the bearing locked up, but, they just went ahead and bought me a new hitachi.
I had the Makita fixed for 60$.
I havnt ordered my fence for my new dewalt, but, it HAS to be better than the Hitachi.
Hitachi makes such good air tools, why cant they do the same with everything else.
Thats why im trying to switch everything over to Makita.


----------



## finakat (Jun 7, 2011)

I hate to admit it because they are japanese, but you really can't go wrong with Makita...good overall quality for the prices...I have their cordless stuff...in my opinion HILTI rules all, if I could have it my way id go with their whole cordless line but damn, you could have half the Makita cordless line for the price of two HILTI tools and one set of batteries...it costs an arm and a leg


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

VinylHanger said:


> You can get a new Bosch compact for the same price as that reconditioned Dewalt. Most guys love theirs, I know I do. It has the first guard system that I actually enjoy using.


I think that most of the major pro tool companies have all switched to the type of guard found on the Bosch saw in your link. 

I've heard mixed reviews of the compact Bosch saw across different forums. I can say we have 2 of the Dewalt DW745's & have no complaints. One is over 5 years old, the other just over a year. They've held up well even though we haven't been treated too nicely at times. 

The biggest advantage to them, IMHO, is the rack & pinion fence. If you want to use the saw for smaller projects, the fence is easy to adjust & has always read true for us. For larger projects, we drop the saw into a Rousseau stand & have a T-square type fence & even more support for stock.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

I've got the lil DW compact and love it for what I use it for--trim/flooring on a jobsite.




finakat said:


> I hate to admit it because they are japanese, but you really can't go wrong with Makita...


Not true. Once again, it depends upon where it's made as some of the makita line is made in china now. So one has to read the label/tag.


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

I have the larger Bosch 4100 and love it! I've used both of the Dewalt saws and liked them fine...have used a Hitachi that was horrible IMO


----------

